# Light options for Open Top Tank



## Virc003 (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm in the process of laying out the designs for an open top rimless 15gal (24"x12"x12") and I need some help trying to figure out what to use for lighting. The main reason for it being open top is because I want to have plants growing out of the water maybe with a small lily or something floating (nothing higher than 12" out of water so 24" from light to substrate max). So far the most light demanding plant will be blyxa japonica in the foreground.

My question is what are some ways you would add light to this setup?

I've come up with:
-hanging a strip light
-using a couple of clip on desk lamps to attach to the stand and replacing the bulb.


----------



## Thirston (Mar 23, 2008)

You can mount brackets on the wall behind/over the tank (assuming the tank is backed up to a wall), and hang a kit from that.

Hang from the ceiling.

Desk/reading lamp with adjustable arm. You could even outfit it with one of those fancy new LED bulbs.

Light kit with legs/brackets to mount on the lip of the aquarium.


----------

